

Internet of Things vs. Internet of Everything - nitin_flanker
http://www.govtech.com/network/Cisco-Live-Internet-of-Things-vs-Internet-of-Everything.html

======
mig29k
IoT is the connectivity between unique and identifiable web-enabled devices.
It talks about how individual devices can “talk” to each other, while still
maintaining its own identity and singularity. On the other hand, IoE abandons
this compartmentalized approach which looks at individual devices. The IoE
views all devices as part of an ecosystem in which all the devices co-exist
and which is omnipresent.

